
An Incredible ATX Amiga 4000 Motherboard (2018) - peter_d_sherman
https://hackaday.com/2018/08/22/an-incredible-atx-amiga-4000-motherboard/
======
peter_d_sherman
Also here: [http://www.amibay.com/showthread.php?101477-A4000TX-ATX-
Amig...](http://www.amibay.com/showthread.php?101477-A4000TX-ATX-Amiga-
motherboard)

